# Battlefield 2



## frdsrul (Mar 24, 2003)

If any of you play BF2 I'm part of an online Team called "Kaisen" =KZN=. We have a couple ranked servers running. You can check us out at this website kznclan Hope to frag with some of you soon.


----------



## wilburngweston (Jan 12, 2015)

Plz tell me how can I join?:woohoo:


----------



## JamesFitts (Jun 2, 2020)

Battlefield 2










Very Nice Game.


----------

